# The honeymoon is over



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Leah and Nikki had a run in last night. I'm not sure who started it as I had just gone down the stairs to bring up laundry, but there was snarling and barking. I yelled as I came up the stairs and found Nikki with Leah shoved against the wall in the narrow area by my kitchen door. There was no biting, but the fur on Leah's ear/head was wet. I blocked Nikki off in the kitchen and took Leah into the living room for some petting and reassurance.

As it turned out, Nikki had dropped part of her pressed rawhide stick under the stove, and I *think* that might have been what started it. I didn't realize she had done that or I wouldn't have left the room while there was food floating around.

Anyway, it upset Leah. She was quite nervous afterward and has done her best to avoid Nikki today. When someone came over this afternoon and they both rush to the door as usual, they got into that narrow area again and there was some growling from Leah. I made her back off and things settled down. Leah vomited bile before supper, but ate fine and does not seem ill, just nervous. She has always been sensitive to any kind of upset, noise or pressure. I know this wasn't evident to those who transported her, but things changed so much so often over those few days that she didn't have a chance to feel like this was her space and now it wasn't comfortable.

So I guess the question is, do you think she will get over the stomping from Nikki? There has been no more growling or any kind of dominance move today. Nikki walks by her and sniffs her with no problem at all. But you can tell that Leah is very edgy.

If it weren't for all the snow to my kennel building, and the fact that I need to keep an eye on Nikki's side w hich is still an open wound, I would put her out there for the afternoon so Leah could have some down time alone. But she has "privileges" that Nikki doesn't, like sleeping with me, and laying on my lap. So I'm hoping this will blow over.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

In the month that Oakly and Caue have been together they have gotten into many growling snapping sessions. Many were caused when one got cornered without ample space. They are getting closer all the time though and tonight when Caue joined Oakly and I in the recliner I was expecting a row but they did fine. They have actually just the last two days figured out how to play tug with a toy instead of each others necks and tails. I'm sure Leah and Nikki will work out their differences in time.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The past six months is the first time in 14 years that we only have one dog. Before that, we had up to three, and as well as they all got along, there would be an occasional fight. I would just separate them until they calmed down. I thought of it as siblings - sometimes they are going to have their bad days.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Remember too that they pick up on your emotions. If the "tiffs" are upsetting to you and you're overly concerned about Leah, both of them will pick up on that and use it to their advantage. As hard as it is, try to down play it and move on. That may also boost Leah's confidence in herself if she sees that you think she can handle it. I think you're smart to try to give them each (esp Leah) their own special lovey time. All in all, I think it will work itself out. However, you know them best and the above are just suggestions from what we've lived thru. 

Betty


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, I think Leah will get over it and gradually get more comfortable again, but as a mom of an extremely sensitive dog, I would say it will take time. When I groomed Sunny over a month ago, I hit the inside of her ear while raking under her ear. She yelped once, and it was over, but she still shies away now when the grooming tools come out. I feel bad about it and make extra, extra sure it won't happen again, because if it does, it will take her even longer to get over it. If I start to yell at my son (which I RARELY ever do!) she starts to quiver and tremble and climbs in his lap. 

Anyway, I didn't mean to make this about Sunny. But I just wanted to say I understand having a sensitive dog and that I think it will make the getting over it take longer than with a "regular" dog.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Sigh...well I yell at my cats Karen. She's used to that now. But today she is just hyper reactive to sound or sudden movement. In general just real edgy.

I know that my mood can affect them. It's not so much a spat that bothers me, but I worry about their effect on Leah. They have a sort of detente....you don't crowd me and I won't bother you. Leah naps on the couch, Nikki sleeps out by the kitchen door.

I am so looking forward to better weather and being able to put them side by side in kennel runs with some nice meaty bones and letting them get used to the fact that the other one is there and won't bother them.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

How are things going now???


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that they start getting along better. It may just take some time. Good luck and we pray that your snow start slowing down and they can get some serious outside play time.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

They both have been through quite a bit and are now carving out space of their own.....I would be suprised if there were not arguments about space....
Manage as best you can for now...crate one or the other...use baby gates or take one with you when you move about the house...and hang in until spring! Being stuck insde is making everyone edgy!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, we're making do. Nikki sleeps out by the kitchen door and Leah naps on the couch. They will lay side by side, and sit that way for treats, but if there is loose food about, there is growling. Which is odd because they eat separately and then go lick the other one's dish with no resentment at all. They get cookies side by side.

The newest wrinkle is Leah not liking Nikki and I playing. Nikki will bring me a toy to take from her and if I take it and waggle it around, I get low growls from Leah. I'm not sure if it is the motion or the closeness of Nikki.

Nikki is very frisky outdoors. THey are very different in temperament that way. So hopefully once we can get out and about, the edges will wear off them both. For now they are separated in the kitchen and living room when I go out. Which I'm off to right now. I have a dr. appt. and my car is stuck in the snow.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't get any growls from my guys, not even when Bailey is here when playing, but they sure do PUSH each other out of the way.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Holly "grumbles". It's a talking type of growl. Rosie used to be very submissive to Holly.....but things are changing. I have seen a couple of unfriendly encounters over the last few months. I try not to get involved.......just let them sort it out


----------

